
The Death Star: Dream, or Future Reality? - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/the-death-star-d37c82a77f51
======
eesmith
No numbers or other details to the question about building a Death Star. The
best was:

> There is no actual limit to the amount of energy that can be unleashed
> using, for example, a Hydrogen bomb. Moreover, some studies have said that
> it might have the sufficient energy needed for something similar to a Death
> Star — however, hydrogen can be unstable and very difficult to control.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7n9eK_v2ZM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7n9eK_v2ZM)
references
[https://journals.le.ac.uk/ojs1/index.php/pst/article/view/19...](https://journals.le.ac.uk/ojs1/index.php/pst/article/view/1956)
as needing 2E32 J at minimum - the power of the sun for a week. Manley
estimates 3E36 J for the observed destruction of Alderaan.

At minimum that's 5E20 Tsar Bombas, [https://www.quora.com/How-much-energy-
would-be-required-to-d...](https://www.quora.com/How-much-energy-would-be-
required-to-destroy-the-planet) . Or 5E24 for the observed behavior.

Let's pretend Tsar Bomba was 1,000 kg instead of 27,000. That minimum of 5E20
bombs would weigh ... 5E24 kg. Which is almost the mass of the Earth.

So, no. It's all a SF dream, and not even close to a reality.

